
Ask HN: Cheapest way to host user submitted images? S3, Beluga, Imgix? - sergiotapia
People can create listings like craiglist and submit pictures.<p>I want to host and serve these images as cheaply as possible.
======
capableweb
Get a dedicated instance at Hetzner and stop paying for the imaginary "premium
traffic" that you have to pay elsewhere. Not a affiliate but a happy customer
that is making good use of their unlimited traffic.

~~~
sergiotapia
So save the images directly to a dedicated server's hard drive?

